
How to build a DIY web scraper in any language - kld87
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/how-to-build-a-diy-web-scraper-in-any-language-1104ac0713cd
======
kld87
I've been told I should've shared the friend link to remove the paywall (my
bad), here it is: [https://levelup.gitconnected.com/how-to-build-a-diy-web-
scra...](https://levelup.gitconnected.com/how-to-build-a-diy-web-scraper-in-
any-
language-1104ac0713cd?source=friends_link&sk=2f8c74855d114d460f93e0070e6553ca)

------
KasianFranks
Make crawlers not scrapers.

~~~
fredley
Make open APIs, not scrapers.

~~~
bitfhacker
The problem is that most companies/developers still aren't "Open API first"...
So, people must build scrapers.

